# Overcloking Intel E2180



## Fauh (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi! I own a Dual Core E2180 at 2.00ghz. 
The RAM is a DDR2 PC2-5300 333 mhz. 
The mainboard is an Asus P5SD2-VM. 
I wanted to know if I may overclock the cores and, if I do so, how much shoul I overclock it. (If you need additional information about my system just ask)
Thanks! =) .


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

You should have a realistic target in mind to begin with mate. Maybe start with 2.2ghz and work your way to 3.0 maybe. 

I've never owned a pentium E series myself but i did have a pentium D at 3.0 stock and that did ok on a crappy board, bout 3.6 i think.

No hardware is the same so you need to find what the CPU can take at stock voltage then work from there.

Dont be dissapointed if you dnt reach 3.0ghz on that board tho, seems a little shy on cooling. Watch your temps like a hawk!


----------



## Fauh (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you very much, I'll see what I can do =D .


Edit: Hmmm, I'm not pretty sure, I just ran Prime95 and in about five minutes the core's temp climbed up to 58c. It doesn't rise anymore, but I haven't overclocked anything yet.


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea 58c at stock isnt great pal. What heat sink you using, i'm guessing its the stock one. I'd definatley get a new hsf. You can pick decent ones up for about 15-20gbp (sorry not sure in dollars).

Your CPU's guideline for heat is bout 73c but i'd stay way below that, bout 65 max. So starting with 58c isnt gona get you far. My e7300 idles at 32c and 55 load max at 3.4ghz.

Like i said tho the cooling on your motherboard isnt great so raising the FSB might result in high temps quite quickly. There will be someone on here that knows more bout your cpu than i do tho so wait and see my friend.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I had a e2160 on my first build. I got it to 3ghz no problem. I cant remember what volts I shot it up to tho. I did have crappy DDR2 667mhz RAM so it dosent take much to clock them pretty far. I also used a artic freezer pro 7 heatsink, was only 30 Canadian dollars and it worked good


----------



## terminator.4 (May 29, 2009)

i have a e2180 , but i cant overcock it because of the motherboard the cpu settings are locked on "auto" , i tried to use some softwares like setfsb , but i cant find in my PLL ID !!:upset:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

@dsd123: What you're calling Pentium E series is actually just Core 2 Duo's with less cache. Pentium D is completely different, based on Netburst.

@terminator.4: what motherboard is it?


----------



## terminator.4 (May 29, 2009)

I think that my mobo is a genx , nevermind I just found that it can't be overclocked but thanks for trying to help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

terminator.4 said:


> I think that my mobo is a genx , nevermind I just found that it can't be overclocked but thanks for trying to help


You should be able to take it of auto unless your mobo is made by some two bit manufacturer.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you do manage to overclock, if you have a decent heatsink and power supply you should be able to get it stable between 2.8 and 3.2GHz, give or take a bit. If you're lucky you may get up to 3.3GHz, but don't count on it. I got my E2200 stable at 3.1GHz (FSB: 280MHz, VCore: 1.525V), and to 3.3GHz before it wouldn't boot Vista.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> You should be able to take it of auto unless your mobo is made by some two bit manufacturer.


Most all prebuilt PC's, even the ones that use quality Mobo's, have the Bios limited to change or locked. Probably because OC'ing voids CPU warranty.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Probably because OC'ing voids CPU warranty.


Even when not overvolting? I don't think there's any harm without overvolting because every CPU has thermal throttling.


----------

